# Furry Convention Accountability



## Fenrari (Mar 30, 2012)

This whole thread is bringing: (http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/99879-Sooo!-about-those-Pre-Reg-Engraved-Con-Badges) back to light. 

Good Evening fellow furs. 

My question for this sub-forum lies in the nature of getting the staff of a convention to honor their promises, especially for their god-level sponsors. 

And while some may call me a rabble-rouser for bringing this back to light. I'm a bit of a stickler about money issues. And as such given that I used my hard earned currency to purchase god-level, I deserve what I paid for. 

To be specific, the convention staff of Fur Affinity: United 4 promised all pre-registered god level sponsors a personalized engraved badge fit to their specifications. Now I understand that shit went down unfortunately as they sometimes do and at the convention we were forgiving enough to not make note of this oversight. 

However note the above thread and specifically this post:



Dragoneer said:


> Baka,
> 
> My apologies for that. We removed the information some time ago about  that on the main site. Unfortunately, we ran out of pre-con funding to  complete them. *That said, we are still planning to honor the engraved  badges and will be contacting those who pre-regged to provide customized  con engraved badges (free) and we will send notices via email before we  send them out to ensure proper shipping addresses, along with FA  lanyards as well.*
> 
> ...



As you can clearly see our infamous leader personally promised this to his flock. However to the best of my knowledge, myself nor any of the other pre-reg god levels have heard ANYTHING about the matter. It's been almost a year since the convention. FA has taken down the FA:U4 links and the next one's already in the planning stages. 

If FA isn't going to keep it's promises, then at the very least those of us swindled of our money deserve a public apology on the matter. (Yes I know swindled may be a bit rude in the noting but people shouldn't make promises they don't plan on keeping.)


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 31, 2012)

Be sure to send this to the 'Neer yo. He's the one that should really be reading this.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 1, 2012)

He's been made aware of the last two and nothing's yet happened :/


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> This whole thread is bringing: (http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/99879-Sooo!-about-those-Pre-Reg-Engraved-Con-Badges) back to light.
> 
> Good Evening fellow furs.
> 
> ...


I started recently that we will be sending out partial refunds for the cost of all the badges as an apology for people as we were not able to get them printed, and ran into difficulty doing so. All the refunds will be going out on Tuesday this week, and we will be offering it as a partial apology for people.

If people still opt for the badges I will be contacting the person we were scheduled to get them with and see what we can do. They will be handled as soon as possible. This was entirely my gaff, not the con's. I messed this up.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd like to point out that this is the kind of thing that will lose FA or FA:U a lot of money.

If you're relying on people paying a large wad of cash for special goodies then don't deliver, it removes one of the reasons for people to shell out the extra next time. If this situation is due to running out of money for the event, then it's a major issue because it'll scare future investors away.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I'd like to point out that this is the kind of thing that will lose FA or FA:U a lot of money.
> 
> If you're relying on people paying a large wad of cash for special goodies then don't deliver, it removes one of the reasons for people to shell out the extra next time. If this situation is due to running out of money for the event, then it's a major issue because it'll scare future investors away.



I understand that. We ran into problems last year, hence why we removed the badge notice about two months out since we weren't able to deliver on them. It's a mistake, and one I will pay for out of pocket.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragoneer said:


> I understand that. We ran into problems last year, hence why we removed the badge notice about two months out since we weren't able to deliver on them. It's a mistake, and one I will pay for out of pocket.



Mistakes happen. Problem is you seem to have a habit of trying to avoid the repercussions. Yeah, you're sorting it out now, but it's far later than it should be. Same goes for a lot of things. The sooner you jump in and explain or fix it, the less rumour goes around, less your name and the sites gets dragged through the mud.

Ignoring stuff might make it go away in the short term, but it has a habit of coming back and shitting down your new shirt.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 1, 2012)

You must pardon me when I take whatever you say with a grain of salt.  Granted that it's been just about 11 months since the issue that has transpired... and only now are we supposedly getting compensation. 

It just feels like a slap in the face granted that I paid for 2 god level sponsorships and pretty much got the basic package. 

I do apologize but I will not be attending FA:U 5 in large part because of the experience (or lack there of ) from the past year's convention.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 2, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> You must pardon me when I take whatever you say with a grain of salt.  Granted that it's been just about 11 months since the issue that has transpired... and only now are we supposedly getting compensation.
> 
> It just feels like a slap in the face granted that I paid for 2 god level sponsorships and pretty much got the basic package.
> 
> I do apologize but I will not be attending FA:U 5 in large part because of the experience (or lack there of ) from the past year's convention.


Got the basic package? While I apologize for the mix-up on the badges, Super Sponsors all received a custom backpack, waterbottle and LED keychain, which was quite were actually quite good, and were actually fairly good items. I apologize for dropping the ball on the badges, but we went out of our way to give quite a few more gifts than the average con does at that level.


----------

